# Ground Chicken



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 31, 2008)

Anybody have any good recipes using ground chicken. I done chicken fried chicken and it wasn't bad. I just don't enjoy frying. I've bad chicken patties and broiled them in the oven and they were o.k. But I can't seem to find any recipes that sound good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi - love your name!

With my ground chicken I like to do patties with:

teriyaki sauce
pineapple juice
spring onions
water chestnuts
salt/pepper
I probably put some parsley or cilantro in there too - can't remember now

Very flavorful this way.  Good luck.

Or - you could look up some lettuce wrap recipes - soy sauce, cornstarch, spring onion, a bit of sugar, chopped shiitaki mushrooms, hot Chinese mustard, etc., etc. - sautee and serve using a lettuce leaf as your "bun".


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 31, 2008)

I've used ground chicken with noodles.  I would cook the ground chicken, with salt, pepper,  minced garlic.  After browning the chicken, then add cream of chicken soup , cooked noodles, heat thoroughly.  Sometimes I would add peas to the mix .  You can use any cream soup.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 31, 2008)

don't recall that i have ever used it.                                      babe


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 31, 2008)

Use it in place of meat to make chili


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 31, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Hi - love your name!
> 
> With my ground chicken I like to do patties with:
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks kitchenelf,
    The teriyaki and pineapple sounds good.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 31, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I've used ground chicken with noodles. I would cook the ground chicken, with salt, pepper, minced garlic. After browning the chicken, then add cream of chicken soup , cooked noodles, heat thoroughly. Sometimes I would add peas to the mix . You can use any cream soup.


 
 I did something like that, but with rice and it was pretty good. Maybe I'll try it with egg noodles. Yum


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 31, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I did something like that, but with rice and it was pretty good. Maybe I'll try it with egg noodles. Yum



You may need to season more.  Remember, it is not just the ground chicken you have to flavor - it is the rice (or noodles), the sauce, every aspect needs flavor.  

Let us know what you do and how it turns out!


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2008)

I love to make a calzone with ground chicken.


----------



## thymeless (Aug 31, 2008)

If it's not too finely ground, you can do many things with it.

make some sausage

meatballs in many varieties--a particularly popular one is buffalo meatballs in the style of buffalo wings

quenelles for soup (season well first of course)

Potstickers or many other asian dumplings

burgers 

meatloaf

stuffed vegetables


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 31, 2008)

if you're doing it for health reasons, you may just have to adjust to the taste. if you're not doing it for health reason, why not  just stick to ground beef ?


----------



## GB (Sep 1, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> if you're doing it for health reasons, you may just have to adjust to the taste. if you're not doing it for health reason, why not  just stick to ground beef ?


Why wouldn't you want to? Chicken and beef taste totally different. Do you only eat one type of food? Variety is the spice of life.


----------

